# Singstart! Cover.



## DarkWulf (13. Dezember 2005)

Jeder kennt doch sicherlich das das mega lustige Party spiel "singstar" und jeder von euch hat doch sicherlich schon das Cover gesehen. Ich wahr erstaunt und dachte mir entweder es wurde peer Hand gezwichnet oder ebend mit einem Grafik Program. Da Photoshop eine menge Sachen kann dachte ich mir das ich das villeicht auch mal versuche, nur bin ich kleglich daran gescheitert was beim suchen im Internet leider auch nicht anders .  

nun Stell ich hier mal die Frage ob jemand weis ob es vlt. einen Filter oder so etwas ähnliches gibt um solche Bilder hin zubekommen?!
Denn ich bin auch nicht gerade der PS-Crack sondern eher ein "normal" Benutzer.

hier nochmal eine Vorlage wie ich mir das in etwa vorstelle..
http://www.geekculture.dk/bedler/auto/1102629478singstar_party.jpg


----------



## da_Dj (13. Dezember 2005)

Kurz und schmerzlos, kein Filter und zu 99,9% auch kein Photoshop. Das ist ein Vektorbild, zwar mit Photoshop rudimentär auch hinzubiegen (Stichwort Pfadwerkzeug z.B.), aber für sowas sind Illustrator oder Macromedias Freehand eher geeignet. Wenn du nur PS zu Hand hast dann kannst du es mit dem Zeichenstift versuchen, wird aber eine Menge Arbeit und etwas Übung die du erstmal kriegen musst.

P.S.: Haha kniedel, schneller


----------



## metty (13. Dezember 2005)

Das ist ganz klar Vektorstyle.
Such da mal nach, gibt es tausend Sachen im Netz.

Aber mit Photoshop ist da nicht viel zu machen. Eher Illustrator oder Freehand!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## metty (13. Dezember 2005)

Da war ich ein kleines bisschen zu spät, sorry da_DJ.


----------



## DarkWulf (13. Dezember 2005)

*hihi* thx!^^ 
ahh nu wo man den Namen weis findet man wirklich unmengen hilfen..  

thx nochmal *g*


----------



## oscarr (13. Dezember 2005)

Du kannst es auch locker mit PS machen. Ist nur eine Frage womit Du besser klarkommst. Hohe Auflösung ist hie Pflicht. Es gibt dann sehr viele Ebene bzw. Pfade. Mit guter Organisation (Ebenesets, nach Vorlage arbeteiten etc. ) ist das kein Problem. 

Auch wenn man von "Vektorstyle" spricht müssen es nicht immer Vektoren sein. Ich zb. habe zwar Freehand "gelernt" in der Schule würde aber mittlerweile sowas viel schneller in PS realisieren können. Auch wenn AI oder Freehand bessere Funktionen zum bearbeiten von Pfaden bieten sind sie nicht unbedingt Pflicht für sowas. Man kann auch nicht ausschliessen das dieses Bild nicht mit PS gemacht worden ist.


----------



## DarkWulf (13. Dezember 2005)

mhh naja ich muss dann wohl selbst herrausfidnen wie ich besser klarkomme.. 
 

trotzdem thx^^ nice|fixer support


----------

